# would you like to hear my new song?



## galaxykidgamma (Feb 8, 2007)

all sounds are from the gameboy camera, i sequenced it all in live 5, i used the one bass sound kinda like a kick-drum, pleeeease tell me what you think, it's pretty basic, and not at all like the best stuff i've done, i was kinda just playing around

*CAMERA*


----------



## OrR (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice, I like it!


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks OrR, i liked your custom ds phat


----------

